# Anyone know Shevek in Manchester?



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 23, 2012)

I was thinking of him about a week ago when I spotted a job ad. Well, to be more precise, I was thinking, what was the name of that urbanite with the high-maintenance, piss-taking bf, the chap who was alway dithering about whether to do postgrad studies or work in a museum?

Anyway, couldn't remember his name, but now I can, but it looks like he's been awol since the end of last year, and a well as the ad I saw lat week, I've spotted another thing that might interest him:

full-time / part-time Museum Assistants at the National Football Museum - closing date 24 April, last day for applications is Monday
http://www.manchestercommunitycentral.org/job/museum-assistants-national-football-museum

part-time Museum Guide at Rochdale Pioneers Museum
http://charityjob.co.uk/jobs/236593/museum-manager-museum-guides

If anyone knows him, let him asap as the closing date for one of those is today.

Thanks.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in the middle of reading the dispossessed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2012)

he has been expunged for voting lib dem


----------



## ymu (Apr 23, 2012)

No idea, Ann, but that's so sweet of you to post. Drop him a PM in case he drops in to check them. Is he emailable via his profile?


----------



## Random (Apr 23, 2012)

Whew, I saw this and assumed Shevek had died


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought it was either a girl or one of Binka's other names


----------

